# Looking for feedback!



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like a cool design, but i don't wear watches. I'll tell other people about it though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thanks for the props*

Appreciate the feedback and willingness to spread the word.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

MICA said:


> Appreciate the feedback and willingness to spread the word.


sent you a pm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Dude those are sweet! Is that real wood?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

those actually look pretty sick...


----------

